# Cost to obtain a FC



## huntinlabs (Aug 4, 2009)

All these what would this cost or what is more to buy threads got me thinking. What do you think the average FC title cost to obtain? I know it will vary extremely but I'm talking about price of puppy to cost of training/entry fees and etc. I don't own a FC and will likely never know what it cost but who knows what my future might bring me as I'm only 24 lol. So what do yall think it cost to obtain a FC?


----------



## captainjack (Apr 6, 2009)

It's been discussed before and I don't have one. But most of these FCs spend 7-8 years on a pro truck at a ballpark $12,000 a year. Just getting the ball rolling.


----------



## Granddaddy (Mar 5, 2005)

It cost about $20K to get a pup to the point where you get a good idea if they will eventually title. That will get your pup to about 28 mos old, with a good young dog trainer, some AA training & enough trial time to get a good idea if your pup is good enough. But you will find that most trained to that level are not good enough, are sold for about $3K-$7K and you start again with another pup. Many committed to the FT game start a pup every 18-24 mos (some more pups more often). Another option is to find a nice young dog showing real promise (not necessarily what a seller is saying) at 18-24 mos old in the $10K - 25k range and then get the pup to competitive AA status. No guarantees, but don't let anyone else decide for you about a pup or a young dog. And don't decide yourself unless & until you have personally seen a number of dogs performance in a wide range of circumstance. Good luck, even with lots of knowledge & observation, it's still has a large degree of luck & happenstance. JMO......


----------



## huntinlabs (Aug 4, 2009)

Oh I'm just starting out in the FT game and I think the pup I am buying has potential on paper and so does my trainer. I was just asking the question for conversation and knowledge really. Once I come back from korea other than the dark cold winters of alaska I will do the training. And send the dog off for the winter more than likely to keep her up and going.


----------



## wetdog (May 2, 2010)

I have heard fairly often that you can figure on 100K to title a dog (on average). I have also heard that Bob Beck has stated he figured he spent about $1000 a point on Aces High III when he was campaigning him. Aces High finished his career with 349 1/2 points. Just throwing some numbers out there. I did it for a whole lot less money, but as I stated in another post, I think I substituted time spent training for money.


----------



## David Lo Buono (Apr 6, 2005)

> I think the pup I am buying has potential on paper and so does my trainer


 Don't they all!!!! lol


----------



## huntinlabs (Aug 4, 2009)

David Lo Buono said:


> Don't they all!!!! lol


Lol yea now if just more would actually preform lol but then I guess that would take away the point of the title lol


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

First and foremost you need a dog with the inherent ability, second you need to have the knowledge and ability to train that dog or the resources to put the dog in training with an accomplished trainer. My FC-AFC got there for much less than the reported figures in this thread but that does not account for my time, birds, and access to quality training grounds.


----------



## Pam Spears (Feb 25, 2010)

It may be one of those "if you have to ask, you probably can't afford it" kind of things. LOL


----------



## Dan Wegner (Jul 7, 2006)

One key point that hasn't been brought up is how many dogs did it take before the owner hit the "jackpot" with that one special dog. They may only have $50,000 in the titled dog, but if you add in the cost of the other dogs they went through to get there, well you get the picture. 

Don't forget, most look like future champions on paper and in the whelping box, or we wouldn't likely pull the trigger. Best of luck with your pup and enjoy the journey, wherever it may take you.


----------



## 480/277 (Jun 5, 2014)

Wow....I had NO idea

had no inclination to play the games with Ben and this
thread just put the nail in the coffin....
thats just flat out nuts

wonder what the price/duck would be for a gundog ......


----------



## Chris Videtto (Nov 4, 2010)

480/277 said:


> Wow....I had NO idea
> 
> had no inclination to play the games with Ben and this
> thread just put the nail in the coffin....
> ...


Don't let this thread get you down......remember that an FC/AFC dog is a once in a lifetime dog for most people. You can certainly train a very good gundog or hunt test dog for much less. There are day training pros, very good amat groups and retriever clubs to help along the way. I'm in CT also so if you want to discuss, just shoot me a pm.


----------



## captainjack (Apr 6, 2009)

480/277 said:


> Wow....I had NO idea
> 
> had no inclination to play the games with Ben and this
> thread just put the nail in the coffin....
> ...


It's nuts to you and I, but for the people dropping this kind of money it's extra money. And, someone is likely saying the same thing about one of your hobbies like duck hunting. Most duck hunters I know probably spend about $100 per pound for the ducks they kill.  

BTW, I run 3 1/2 dogs (co-own 1) in field trials and have 2 young dogs coming along. I spend no money on pro training, and spend no more money per dog running than the average hunt tester. And get a ton of satisfaction from doing it. 

A very experienced field trialer, who happens to use a pro and has owned multiple FC/AFCs, told me at the 1st Open that I made it through the 1st series, you have to learn to celebrate the small accomplishments. Getting through 1st series if a 100 dog open doesn't happen every time out; enjoy it.

As long as you maintain that attitude, running FTs will drive you to train a better dog than you ever thought possible. And the satisfaction you get when you do finally scratch out a colored ribbon in an AA stake is indescribable.


----------



## huntinlabs (Aug 4, 2009)

Dan Wegner said:


> One key point that hasn't been brought up is how many dogs did it take before the owner hit the "jackpot" with that one special dog. They may only have $50,000 in the titled dog, but if you add in the cost of the other dogs they went through to get there, well you get the picture.
> 
> Don't forget, most look like future champions on paper and in the whelping box, or we wouldn't likely pull the trigger. Best of luck with your pup and enjoy the journey, wherever it may take you.


Oh I'm not saying she will be the next fc o don't have the funds to have her on a truck year round for that. I was just seeing what People thought it cost to obtain one


----------



## Bayou Magic (Feb 7, 2004)

As an average working guy, I can assure you that with the right dog and training (by you!) it can be done for far, far less than the numbers being tossed around here. 

fp



480/277 said:


> Wow....I had NO idea
> 
> had no inclination to play the games with Ben and this
> thread just put the nail in the coffin....
> ...


----------



## huntinman (Jun 1, 2009)

Bayou Magic said:


> As an average working guy, I can assure you that with the right dog and training (by you!) it can be done for far, far less than the numbers being tossed around here.
> 
> fp


Yes it can, most folks these days want instant gratification. The FT game offers plenty of that, however it is not always warm and fuzzy! 

The thing to consider is that the average age of a dog at the National is right around 7 years old. That should tell new owners that you have more time than you think to get there...


----------



## John Lash (Sep 19, 2006)

Full time training = expensive...

Winter training = half as expensive...


----------



## Tim Carrion (Jan 5, 2003)

480/277 said:


> Wow....I had NO idea
> 
> had no inclination to play the games with Ben and this
> thread just put the nail in the coffin....
> ...


If you require an FC to enjoy yourself field trials are not for you at any price. If you can enjoy yourself and your dog training and playing at a high level FTs can provide you that for as much as you want to put into it.

Tim


----------



## swampcollielover (Nov 30, 2012)

I am a duck and upland hunter, and I have two adult sons who I addicted to this sport! Because of that love, and a desire to use hunting as a link to my son's as they left home and started their own lives, many years ago, I decided to get and train a retriever (now retrievers). After doing lots of research, I decided that for a fully trained gun dog, training them up to the Senior Hunter(were talking AKC Hunt Tests Here) test level would meet all my needs. Of course a Master Hunter has more training, but this level of training is only applicable in the most extreme hunting conditions. Doing Field Trials is a completely different game in that you are competing against the best of the best. Of course an AFC or FC title would be a top dog hunter, but again, this added training and cost of ownership, goes way beyond what one needs to have for a great hunting dog.

It depends on what you are trying to accomplish, for me having a SH level dog is a dream come true and makes my hunting a wonderful experience, when watching those dogs work. Going to SH level can be done by most amateur trainers or with a pro over around 12 months....at $500 - 700/mo.

That's my $0.02


----------



## duramax00 (Mar 5, 2012)

=John Lash;1300365]Full time training = expensive...

Winter training = half as expensive...

my trainer cost the same in winter as he does the rest of year and the training doesn't stop in winter. So just curious does it cost more to train for field trials and if so why does it cost more


----------



## John Lash (Sep 19, 2006)

I meant full time training is monthly fee X 12 months. Winter training is monthly fee X 6 months.

You bring the dog home in the summer and do the training. In the north it's usually too cold and too white to train in the winter anyway.

If you live where it's too hot in the summer you could send your dog north for the summer and train it yourself in the winter.


----------



## swampcollielover (Nov 30, 2012)

duramax00 said:


> =John Lash;1300365]Full time training = expensive...
> 
> Winter training = half as expensive...
> 
> my trainer cost the same in winter as he does the rest of year and the training doesn't stop in winter. So just curious does it cost more to train for field trials and if so why does it cost more


I don't think it costs more for field trial training from a month to month perspective. It just takes many more months of total training to reach that level compared to training for hunt tests or just for hunting in general. But, you also must expect that successful professional trainers that have a strong history of training successful field trial dogs, cost more per month than say a new trainer that is not yet proven his skills....free market at work here....supply and demand!

As a very general statement you can train a dog to Senior Hunt Test Level in about 12 months of professional training. This may be consecutive months or broken up by winter or hot summer time. but, you still have to pay the pro for a total of 12 months of training, to get to this level. The 12 months is subjective some trainers and some dogs will do this faster or slower, but in general 12 months of training is a guideline for estimating you potential costs.


----------



## duramax00 (Mar 5, 2012)

Correct me if I'm wrong .I've heard several different say that a Fc dog cannot pass a Grand Hunt test cause they would never make it to line. They are too amped up and cannot sit still. What if you're training to get a FC and never does then what would you have a wash out that cannot hunt .Just curious don't beat me up on this but any light you caqn shine on this would be appreciated.


----------



## Tim Carrion (Jan 5, 2003)

No, just the opposite is more the case. Many ex-ft trained dogs are now competing in HTs and enjoying hunting.

Imho start out training every dog planning to win the National Open. Every 8 week old is potentially a NFC. The basics are all same. Then reality appears. Very few will be competitive Open dogs. But as you and dog go thru the process enjoy the level you and your dog are capable of playing.

JMO

Tim


----------



## captainjack (Apr 6, 2009)

duramax00 said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong .I've heard several different say that a Fc dog cannot pass a Grand Hunt test cause they would never make it to line. They are too amped up and cannot sit still. What if you're training to get a FC and never does then what would you have a wash out that cannot hunt .Just curious don't beat me up on this but any light you caqn shine on this would be appreciated.


You are wrong. Some can and some can't. I judged a GRHRCH in an open. Really wanted to see it run the 4th but went out on the water blind. Was in great shape after the land work.

Edit: I have a female that sits like a statue. Once had a short flyer land 10 feet on front of her and she never flinched. She's failed 3 Finished tests and failed no Master tests. She's QA2 with an Am placement an Qual win. The spring grand is in my home state. I'd like to run it, but don't want to take a week out of my FIeld Trial schedule. (Really more to work on hunt test setups in training. I think you'll find that most everyone with a competitive AA dog I'd not going to spend any time thinking about running the grand.


----------



## Mary Lynn Metras (Jul 6, 2010)

Picking out a pup is like russian roulette. IMO If you check the pedigrees etc maybe the pup is not a NFC, but you still have a good dog to have a great deal of fun w/. 

It depends on you what you want to get out of the sport. Are you looking for NFC? Or do want a pal, be able to hunt & go to some tests or trials? Your call. Costs money no matter what game you play!

An option is day training w/ a pro. I spent time w/ a really great pro, Al Arthur. Thoroughly enjoyed day training. Looking forward to doing it again. But I still want to work w/ my own dog & have been very happy w/ the outcome. This past season got to the third series in the AM. My goal - farther this year. Takes much work & dedication, but is a whole lot of fun. Out working today in the snow. JMO

http://youtu.be/Cv1EKe84nAE


----------



## papacharlie (Sep 26, 2009)

*Well my Lab was sent to three different Trainers the first one passes her though the JR hunt tests and he told me that I am wasting my time and money putting her in these test's she was a smart Dog with a good memory so I should turn her over to "the white coats" well I did not listen to him she went to a second Trainer because my first one had torn his rotor cuff the second Trainer well let's just say I learned a expensive lesson with him third Trainer she was flying though the Seniors & Masters went to the Nationals at 3 yo and in the 3rd series she failed I took all the training bill's that she had since 6 months old to 3yrs $41,000 I just about crapped myself I did not realize the cost like a robot just wrote a check every month and sent it to the Trainer I should have listened to my first Trainer a very expensive lesson learned now I have a second Lab that will be with a Pro at the end of the month not going to make the same mistake twice *


----------



## Criquetpas (Sep 14, 2004)

Well I think there are several ways one can go. Purchase a field champion and/ or amateur field champion outright..mighty costly but done all the time, tens of thousands up into sometimes 6 figures. You can buy a young dog perhaps in the derby, shows some great ability, for anywhere upwards to tens of thousands of dollars. Train the dog yourself or farm it out for advanced work for more thousands of dollars, it might have championship material, maybe. You can purchase a very well bred dog, 50% of the genes are the parents, 25% are the grandparents and the rest who cares, raise it, farm the training out for about 3 years for thousands of dollars and see what you have. You can buy a puppy from the same well bred litter , raise it train it, if your are experienced and see what you have at the end of about 3 to five years, your work, your time, your equipment etc. It might work out. I disagree that some field champion is hiding in some backyard waiting to be discovered and not having the opportunity. Sure there are a few, but, not as many as folks think. What you do need is a "good dog" in the all the aforementioned first and foremost . You need excellent training either Pro or experienced amateur or both. You need to make a very serious commitment that cannot be measured in Money alone. Then maybe just maybe you might have yourself a titled dog down the line. Now if you are wanting a National Caliber dog up the ante ten fold. There are many FC and/or AFC'S that are not National Caliber, can't qualify on a yearly basis BUT are nice to very nice field champions. I would think that many dogs out there can be titled without the great sums of money mentioned, if they are nice dogs to start with and plenty of raw material to work with. There is a grocery list to work with, but, having said that it takes someone who has made the journey, listen to thier stories and the offers that were made to purchase their dogs, the blood sweat and tears to reach the coveted goal, "rather then what does it cost ?" , is what one should pay attention too..RTF has those folks.


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

q. what does it cost to title a dog?
a. more than i have spent so far obviously!


----------



## huntinlabs (Aug 4, 2009)

roseberry said:


> q. what does it cost to title a dog?
> a. more than i have spent so far obviously!


Lol I love this answer!!


----------



## huntinman (Jun 1, 2009)

roseberry said:


> q. what does it cost to title a dog?
> a. more than i have spent so far obviously!


Best not to know the dollar amount in some cases... Or at least don't talk about it around the house.:shock:


----------



## duramax00 (Mar 5, 2012)

With We my dog for instance. At 14 months old we were throwing her 600 yard singles. we were toying with running her in derbies. I think she would have done good in derbies. Decided to go to masters and running grand .But our problem is she likes to go long. If you throw her a short bird say 60 yards she can step on it and keep going. it will eat her up she has no problem with long marks 300-400 yard range she'll front foot them .Thrown these as triples and even quads. She does real good with the hunt test . We throw her a lot of short and long marks to mix it up.


----------



## kip (Apr 13, 2004)

Wow!!!! I didn't now I was so wealthy.


----------



## Ted Shih (Jan 20, 2003)

kip said:


> Wow!!!! I didn't now I was so wealthy.


​I didn't know I was so poor


----------



## swliszka (Apr 17, 2011)

Ted- enjoyed your recent article in RFTN. I hope all those seeking to judge, read it.


----------



## mjh345 (Jun 17, 2006)

swampcollielover said:


> I don't think it costs more for field trial training from a month to month perspective.
> 
> But, you also must expect that successful professional trainers that have a strong history of training successful field trial dogs, cost more per month
> 
> .


Let us know who wins this argument that you are having with yourself Swampie


----------



## John Robinson (Apr 14, 2009)

huntinlabs said:


> All these what would this cost or what is more to buy threads got me thinking. What do you think the average FC title cost to obtain? I know it will vary extremely but I'm talking about price of puppy to cost of training/entry fees and etc. I don't own a FC and will likely never know what it cost but who knows what my future might bring me as I'm only 24 lol. So what do yall think it cost to obtain a FC?


Obviously the cost in dollars as has been pointed out can be significant, bordering on ridiculous, to the point I prefer not to know or calculate what I could have done instead. Beyond the money, the real issue to me, is that you really do sacrifice almost everything else in your life in order to be competitive. That's why our sport is dominated by those of us old enough to have kids raised and out of the house, or better yet fully retired. My wife and I don't have children, but we used to have a lot of interest including flying. We are both private pilots and used to fly a lot, dogs killed that. I used to pack in to a high country elk camp every September archery season, now I run a trial each weekend in September. I still get out on the river to fly fish out of my drift boat when I can, maybe 3-4 times a season, if not for dogs that would be 15-20 times a season. 

You get the point. Hunt test are a lot easier in that regard. I was able to put JH, SH and MHZ titles on two dogs and still have a life, can't do that with field trials. Maybe if you were rich and didn't feel the need to run your own dogs you could just ship them off, but you don't seem like that kind of guy.


----------



## Chris Videtto (Nov 4, 2010)

John Robinson said:


> Obviously the cost in dollars as has been pointed out can be significant, bordering on ridiculous, to the point I prefer not to know or calculate what I could have done instead. Beyond the money, the real issue to me, is that you really do sacrifice almost everything else in your life in order to be competitive. That's why our sport is dominated by those of us old enough to have kids raised and out of the house, or better yet fully retired. My wife and I don't have children, but we used to have a lot of interest including flying. We are both private pilots and used to fly a lot, dogs killed that. I used to pack in to a high country elk camp every September archery season, now I run a trial each weekend in September. I still get out on the river to fly fish out of my drift boat when I can, maybe 3-4 times a season, if not for dogs that would be 15-20 times a season.
> 
> You get the point. Hunt test are a lot easier in that regard. I was able to put JH, SH and MHZ titles on two dogs and still have a life, can't do that with field trials. Maybe if you were rich and didn't feel the need to run your own dogs you could just ship them off, but you don't seem like that kind of guy.



John I hear ya.....I used to be an avid golfer and motorcycle enthusiast. Fell in love with the dog games, first HT and now FT's. Sold bikes for dog truck....and dogs and golf is the occasional 9 hole round a few times a year. I spend long weekends driving 4 hrs each way to train with my pro and run trials during the season and use whatever vacation I have in the winter to visit my dogs and train with my pro down south. It takes some money and all the time you can muster to play these games. I could not be happier and wouldn't trade it for the world.


----------



## swampcollielover (Nov 30, 2012)

We used to spend all our time raising three wonderful kids at home, when they graduated from high school they had 6 months before we kicked them out, giving them one of three choices: 1. Go to college, working part time while in school and full time in the summer. 2. Join the military. 3. Just leave (We recommended they have a job, but not required). *From then on we were focus on our dogs and training! *

I had told the kids this since they were babies, so they thought it was natural....two went to college one got a job and moved out....they all have turned out wonderful. I recommend this to all young parents!


----------



## Clint Watts (Jan 7, 2009)

swampcollielover said:


> We used to spend all our time raising three wonderful kids at home, when they graduated from high school they had 6 months before we kicked them out, giving them one of three choices: 1. Go to college, working part time while in school and full time in the summer. 2. Join the military. 3. Just leave (We recommended they have a job, but not required). *From then on we were focus on our dogs and training! *
> 
> I had told the kids this since they were babies, so they thought it was natural....two went to college one got a job and moved out....they all have turned out wonderful. I recommend this to all young parents!


I like it, I will start conveying this to my kids tonight.


----------



## counciloak (Mar 26, 2008)

It's not a question of, "How much does it cost?" Wal-Mart doesn't sell them.

When you cross paths with a long time friend or family, and the first thing they say to you is; "Hi, good to see you, I haven't seen you in six months. How are your dogs?". You may have paid too much.

J.O.


----------



## Granddaddy (Mar 5, 2005)

counciloak said:


> It's not a question of, "How much does it cost?" Wal-Mart doesn't sell them.
> 
> When you cross paths with a long time friend or family, and the first thing they say to you is; "Hi, good to see you, I haven't seen you in six months. How are your dogs?". You may have paid too much.
> 
> J.O.


Some real truth to what you said.......


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

counciloak said:


> It's not a question of, "How much does it cost?" Wal-Mart doesn't sell them.
> 
> When you cross paths with a long time friend or family, and the first thing they say to you is; "Hi, good to see you, I haven't seen you in six months. How are your dogs?". You may have paid too much.
> 
> J.O.


unless the only friends you still have are dog friends


----------



## huntinman (Jun 1, 2009)

EdA said:


> unless the only friends you still have are dog friends


Most of the people I count as friends are because of the dogs. Maybe I underpaid...


----------



## Marvin S (Nov 29, 2006)

counciloak said:


> It's not a question of, "How much does it cost?" Wal-Mart doesn't sell them.
> 
> When you cross paths with a long time friend or family, and the first thing they say to you is; "Hi, good to see you, I haven't seen you in six months. How are your dogs?". You may have paid too much.
> 
> J.O.


Isn't that the truth - after placing my 1st dog in a licensed Derby in 1964 & the last one in 2002 I continued to train
until that dog was AA ready - & then found that the dozen or so trials I normally ran every year were sadly lacking - 
So I hunted which was my original intent - having a well trained dog to hunt with. 

I promised my wife of all those years that I was done with labs as the competitive spirit never dies - the only time during 
all those years I stopped seriously training & competing was when our sons were going through their teens - & at no time 
was I as serious as some are in this sport - 

I really enjoy watching our grandchildren grow up & participating in what they do - maybe I should have done more of that 
with our children - but they survived & may be better parents because of me pursuing my passion. 

& fortunately, there are those still around that sometimes the get togethers happen more often than I can commit to - 

But - Out of Pocket, all costs - about $15 grand/year - even when they are young - a $100,000 dog @ 4 is a bargain due 
to the number that don't make it -


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

I do know that it has "cost" more than a few marriages, ruined a few friendships and has drained a few trust funds.
On the plus side it has made some lifelong friends that will stand next to you when you bury your four legged friends, or show up during your last days until they put you in the ground. Aren't too many places that will give you that


----------



## TXPride (Nov 14, 2013)

Everyone is overthinking this...doesn't it only take 10 points with a win? So technically, you can do that in a couple trials. 

Factor in a qual win for another $100. 

You could get it done for about $500. 

It's not that expensive...


----------



## Chris Videtto (Nov 4, 2010)

Skip the q win and save your self a hundo while your at it!


----------



## Fred Warf (Mar 7, 2005)

Huntinginlabs - I have had one of each, first field trail and hunting dog [Star] not titled second one {Lacy] titled and the cost is the same. The time and all expenses are the same for each dog. You can train during the week in Parks, vacant fields, back yard, and any open space. The weekends your costs is no more than hunting, fishing, golf etc. The different is the knowledge in training and competing at trials. You say your 24 so you have time to go to trials and help set ups, work the line, day train one day a week or twice a month with a successful field trail pro and join an amateur training group. If you can throw and shoot flyers you will be welcomed in most groups.  If you are starting out with puppy money will not buy you a title, knowledge, hard work and a good dog. Field trialing is a life style that you will either enjoy the ups and downs or will seek another avenue to spend your time and money.


----------

